

Ask HN: Going to SF, interested in letting me be a fly on your office's wall? - imq

Ask HN: Going on a road trip to NYC &amp; SF, interested in letting me be a fly on your wall?<p>Hey, I&#x27;m a web developer&#x2F;photographer who’s creating stories for wayswework.io. The founder Amandah and I are taking a trip to the SF area from June 17-23 and want to connect with teams who are interested in letting us document how they work. The site is a fun side project for us to hopefully create something helpful and connect with other awesome people in the industry. If you&#x27;re interested let me know!
======
imq
knock knock.. is this mic on?

